# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Talente Shqiptarë  në Konkurse Televizive nëpër Botë

## sirena_adria

*Talente* *Shqiptar* nëpër garat televizive më të ndjekura & formatet më të suksesshme ! 




Kampione aktuale Suksesi ,  ELHAIDA DANI  - Fituese e  " The Voice of Italy " , Edicioni I Parë. BRAVO !

----------


## sirena_adria

Lorena Beadini - All About That Bass | Blind Auditions | The Voice of Switzerland






16 vjeçarja shqiptare mahnit jurinë e ‘The Voice of Switzerland’

https://www.kultplus.com/muzika/16-v...zerland-video/

----------


## sirena_adria

Drilona Musa - Toxic | Blind Auditions | The Voice of Switzerland

----------


## sirena_adria

Albulena vs. Zsuzsa vs. Gentiana: Sweet Nothing | The Voice of Germany 2013 | Battle

----------


## sirena_adria

Gentiana Merturi: No More Drama | The Voice of Germany | The Voice of Germany 2013 | Showdown

----------


## sirena_adria

Albulena Krasniqi:  Nobody's Perfect - Jessie J | The Voice of Germany 2013 | Showdown

----------


## sirena_adria

Tik Tok - Floriana Imeri | The Voice of Germany | Blind Audition 2014

----------


## sirena_adria

Enrika Derza - Listen - Blind Audition - The Voice of Switzerland 2014

----------


## sirena_adria

*Albulena Jashari nga Kosova mahnitë jurinë e ‘The Voice of Finland’*  (Video) 

Shqiptarja Albulena Jashari nga Kosova e ka nisur rrugëtimin e saj në The Voice of Finland, shkruan KultPlus.

Albulena ka performuar para jurisë këngën “Sex on fire” nga Kings of Leon në një version interesant, ndërsa edhe ka kthyer anëtarët e jurisë.

31 vjeçarja po e vazhdon suksesin e saj muzikor në Finlandë pasi ka qenë e angazhuar me muzikë edhe në Kosovë, ndërsa i ka të realizuara disa këngë.

“Momenti ma i bukur i jetes tem! Andrra jem u realizu, ckado qe te ndodhe ne kete rrugetim tash e tutje nuk ka rendesi. Une ndihem fituese. #thevoiceoffinland’ ka shkruar Albulena në Facebook-un e saj, ndërsa pritet ta shohim se si do të ecë ky rrugëtim i Albulenës. / KultPlus.com 

https://www.kultplus.com/muzika/albu...ce-of-finland/

----------


## sirena_adria

Gala - 'Don’t Know Why’ | Blind Auditions | The Voice Kids Belgium


*Gala Aliaj mahnitë jurinë e ‘The Voice Kids’ në Belgjikë* 

_Shkurt 2020_

Tashmë është bërë mëse e zakonshme suksesi dhe talenti i shqiptarëve nëpër botë, shkruan KultPlus.

Së fundi ”The Voice Kids” në Belgjikë ka mirëpritur performancën fantastikë të Gala Aliajt, një performancë kjo që u vlerësua me meritat më të larta nga juria dhe publiku.

Gala këndoi këngën ‘Don’t know why’ të Norah James, dukë bërë kështu që të katërt anëtarët e jurisë të shtypnin butonin dhe të kthenin karriget e tyre.

Ndërsa në videon e postuar në Facebook në llogarinë e The Voice Kids, thuhej se Gala ka ngitur shumë lart pritshmëritë për këtë natë. 

*”Beteja mes katër trajnerëve për një talent nuk ka qenë kurrë kaq e fortë”, thuhej në mediat belge.*


https://www.kultplus.com/muzika/gala...elgjike-video/

----------


## sirena_adria

*‘Shallow’ siç nuk e keni dëgjuar asnjëherë, talentja nga Drenica habit jurinë dhe publikun në Itali me zërin e saj*





Vanesa Krasniqi nga Vajniku i Skenderajt është kualifikuar në finalet e Italia’s Got Talent.

Vajza nga Kosova, Vanesa Krasniqi, ka befasuar të gjithë në natën e 19 shkurtit të spektaklit të talentëve në Itali.

Ajo këndoi në piano një version të këngës ‘Shallow’ nga Lady Gaga, por në zë të ‘chipmunk’.


https://www.zeri.info/showbiz/328375...e-zerin-e-saj/

----------


## sirena_adria

Nën - Kampion aktual Suksesi , GJON'S TEARS ( Gjon Muharremaj )  - Gjysëm Finalist  " The Voice of France " , 2019.* BRAVO* *GJON !*


Whitney & Gjon's Tears, 2 Artistët e Rinj, Më të mirët e skuadrës se MIKA-s  !  Whitney do të shpallej Fituesja e Voice France 2019 !

----------


## sirena_adria

*Vajza nga Kosova Rreze Bojaxhiu mahnit jurinë e “The Voice Kids” në Gjermani, të katër anëtarët kthejnë karrigen për të* 

Talentet nga Kosova çdo herë e më shumë po mahnitin botën.

Shteti i Kosovës tashmë numëron me dhjetëra artistë të suksesshëm jashtë trojeve shqiptare, që pushtojnë top-listat dhe mediat ndërkombëtare.

Duket se dëshirën për të kënduar, po e zhvillojnë çdo ditë e më shumë edhe talentet e rinj.

I tillë është rasti i Rreze Bojahiut, e cila ka mahnitur së fundmi jurinë e “The Voice Kids” në Gjermani.

*Vajza nga Kosova, ka interpretuar një pjesë nga opera “Nessin Dorma”, teksa ka mahnitur publikun dhe jurinë me interpretimin e saj.*

Si rrjedhojë, të katër anëtarët e jurisë kthyen karriget me dëshirën për ta pasur në ekip vajzën me prejardhje nga Kosova. 

Telegrafi

----------


## sirena_adria

Rrezarta Bojaxhiu || Turandot (Opera) - Nessun Dorma | The Voice Kids Germany 2020 | Blind Audition

----------

*Albo* (02-02-2021)

----------


## sirena_adria

Bjondi Berisha | Sampha - Like the Piano | The Voice Kids Germany 2020 | Blind Audition


*Ky është Bjondi Berisha, shqiptari që mahniti jurinë e The Voice Kids Germany 2020 .* 

Me këngën e këngëtarit anglez Sampha, Bjondi Berisha ka mahnitë jurinë e The Voice Kids, shkruan KultPlus. 

*Dymbëdhjetëvjeçari që jeton në Gjermani, është sfiduar në këtë garë duke kaluar kështu fazën e parë të kësaj gare.*

 /KultPlus.com


https://www.kultplus.com/muzika/ky-e...ce-kids-video/

----------

*Albo* (02-02-2021)

----------


## sirena_adria

''Fol Shqip” Show - Lorena Beadini

( 21.03.2020 )

----------

*Albo* (02-02-2021)

----------


## sirena_adria

Lorena vs. Nortasha - Be The One I Battles I The Voice of Switzerland 2020

----------


## sirena_adria

Merel vs. Drilona - You've Got The Love I Battles I The Voice of Switzerland 2020

----------


## sirena_adria

Lorena Beadini - All About That Bass | Sing Offs | The Voice of Switzerland 2020

----------

*Albo* (02-02-2021)

----------


## sirena_adria

Drilona Musa - Toxic | Sing Offs | The Voice of Switzerland 2020

----------

